# French baby booties



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi 

Since a lot of people ask for the pattern I decide to put it back on the site. They are quite easy to do.

Good luck, Michèle


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

OUPS.... I forgot the pattern.

Baby booties (new born size)

Need: 2 needles #3(American) or #10 (Canadian)
Bernat Baby 50 g/1.75 oz

Leg
Row 1: Cast on 34 sts.
Rows 2-6-10: k1. *k2tog. Repeat from * to last st. K1. (18 sts on needle)
Rows 3-7-11: *k1. k1. between each st.. picking up the st from the 
previous row. Repeat from* to last st. K1. (35 sts on needle)
Rows 4-8-12: Knit to last 2 sts. K2tog. (34 sts on needle)
Rows 5-9-13: Purl.
Rows 14 to 28 : Knit
Row 29: (eyelets): *k1. w.o.n. k2tog. Repeat from * to last st. K1.
(34 sts on needle)
Abreviation: w.o.n. = wool over needle
Row 30: Knit

To make toe flap

Row 31: K22. Turn. K10. Turn. Knit 17 rows (on the 10sts) even in Garter st. Pick up 9 sts along side of toe flap. Knit the 12 remaining sts.
Row 32: K1. Purl 31 sts. Pick up 9 sts (purl) along side of toe flap. Purl the 12 remaining sts. (52 sts on needle)

Time to make the foot. Dont worry because the right side of work become the wrong side.... just do what it says and you will understand..

Next rows: Repeat rows: 2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9

Row 10: Repeat row 29 (eyelets). (52 sts on needle)
Rows 11-13: Purl
Rows 12-14: Knit
Row 15: This part is a little tricky... I will try to be clear.
Take the 1st st of the 11th row and knit the 1st st off the 14th 
Row. Pass the 1st st of the 11 row over the 1st st you just knit. 
Take the 2nd st of the 11th row and knit the 2nd st off the 14th row.and pass it over. You do that for all the 52 sts.
If you want you can skip Row 10 to 15 inc. but it look better when we do it.

Sole 

Row 1: K2tog. K17. K2tog.K10. K2tog.K17. K2tog.
Row2: K18. K2tog. K8. K2tog. K18
Row3: K2tog. K16. K2tog. K6. K2tog. K16. K2tog.
Row 4: K17. K2tog. K4. K2tog. K17
Row 5: K2tog. K15. K2tog. K2. K2tog. K15. K2tog.
Row 6: K16. K2tog. K2tog. K16
Row 7: K2tog. K14. K2tog. K14. K2tog.
Row8: K14. K2tog. (15 sts on each needle). Put the 2 needles side by side and sew it tog and continue with the back part.

It takes me around 5 hours. With a ball of wool I make 5 booties.
It is better to do it with just 1 color at beginning.
You can put contrasting color anywhere you want. Those you saw on the picture.. the contrasting color are:
Leg: Row: 6-7-8-9 Rows: 28-29
and just before the sole... Rows: 11-12-13-14


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank You for the pattern. I have been wanting it for some time now.


----------



## Maggie-pie (May 18, 2011)

Aww they are beautiful : )


----------



## sandie (Mar 9, 2011)

I love them where is the pattern
God Bless
Sandie


----------



## skyver77 (May 2, 2011)

beautiful, thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## ashy55 (Oct 1, 2011)

thanks for the pattern, these are beautiful.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you, acebabe43! These are wonderful!

Virginia


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

They are beautiful and thank you very much for the pattern.


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your trouble. I look forward to making these for my great-grandson who will make his appearance next month.


----------



## trishb (May 28, 2011)

If I would like to make these for a 3 month old, say with 40 something stitches at the beginning, how do I alter the pattern? I would love to make these booties to go with a Christening gown.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

love these booties and I have made lots....ty very much for the pattern


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

They are beautiful! Thanks for taking the time to write all that out and share it with us!


----------



## maggieuk (Mar 31, 2011)

They are beautiful - thanks for sharing - can't wait to make them
Thanks again
maggieuk


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

THANKS FOR THE PATTERN


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi

I suggest you take bigger needles or take wool a little bigger.. it would be much easier......... that is what I do.

Good luck!


----------



## nannac (Sep 19, 2011)

They are beautiful


----------



## KnockaghKrafter (Aug 11, 2011)

Lovely. Thanks for sharing the pattern


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Very Pretty!!


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern, they are very cute


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Love the booties and thanks for the pattern. But how do you print it and just get the pattern and not waste my paper and ink.


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

Michele, thank you for the pattern, I just love it and am going to try it as soon as I finish my baby sweater, hopefully they will match.


----------



## LauraDP (Jul 22, 2011)

They are lovely! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for the booties pattern, it is so cute. I will definitely try it out.


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Firefightersmom (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. They are so sweet


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your pattern with us. These are great to make. The pattern is easy to follow x


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

elainjoyce said:


> Love the booties and thanks for the pattern. But how do you print it and just get the pattern and not waste my paper and ink.


I really dont know how to print without using paper and ink :!: :!:

Maybe I dont understand the question :!: :!:

Michèle


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

I just wanted to knit the pattern and not all the replies. Since my printer starts printing from the bottom up. So starts on page 5 and the pattern is on page 1. I tried highlighting and trying to print it. Still started on page 5. Other then hand writing it off I guess I just have to try to figure it out. Worked once With the luggage tag from Dave. Haven't been able to do it since. Thanks anyway. I do re-use the paper so it prints on the otherside. That helps some.


----------



## trishb (May 28, 2011)

Do a Print Preview and then tell the computer how many pages to print.


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh thank you so much, these are precious!


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Trish, I will try that next time I'm going to print. I didn't know that feature was there. I just clicked print all the time and ended up with to much junk before what I really wanted to print. Not to computer smart sometimes.


----------



## pasts8580 (Jul 10, 2011)

thank you for sharing the pattern


----------



## Younggrandma (Aug 3, 2011)

You can also highlight the pattern, copy & paste it into a word program like Microsoft Word, Notepad or Wordpad & print from that.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

So beautifully made.


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

They are so beautiful!  will have a go at them also


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern however, the Canadian needles should be 3.25mm not #10.


----------



## Lubov2877 (Oct 2, 2011)

They are so beautiful. I've copied the pattern. Good gift for Mom expecting in January. Thanks so much for the pattern

Lubov


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

The needle size is: # 3... American
# 10..Canadian
(# 3.25 metric)

Thats what I use for the French baby booties... I never mention size 3.25 (metric) but it is the same.

Michèle


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

They are really pretty, so delicate looking. Did you design them yourself or is the pattern from an old pattern book?


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

The pattern was giving to me by an old lady... no picture.. just a piece of paper...
I have work hard to find how to do it but I am not a quitter! :idea: 

Michèle


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

I am going to try it too,4 new babies coming in December at
the local mission. Just heard about it at our church ladies
luncheon today. Pattern is beautiful! Thanks.


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

They are fun to make... good luck.
Michèle


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

I did it! I knit one bootie tonight. Next I will try the 2
colors. This was a trial run and not hard to understand.
Many thanks again for this fun pattern.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

acebabe43 said:


> OUPS.... I forgot the pattern.
> 
> Baby booties (new born size)
> 
> ...


What a wonderful pattern. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Thank you for sharing Incidentally I love the "different" color


----------



## elenus (Mar 28, 2014)

The booties are beautiful. I want to try but can you tell me if they stay on the leg or they come out easy if you don't use the little lace.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you very much for your beautiful pattern.


----------



## Juda (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

elenus said:


> The booties are beautiful. I want to try but can you tell me if they stay on the leg or they come out easy if you don't use the little lace.


I can not guaranti if its stay or not!!!


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful booties and thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Love your booties... Thanks for sharing.... Can't wait to try making them...


----------



## maryladominicana (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you for your kindness for for sharing this beautiful pattern with us.


----------



## Kait (Feb 23, 2013)

Really beautiful little booties,thanks so much for the pattern.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Or you can highlight just what you want to print and then choose "selection" on the left of the screen in the page range box before clicking print. It is the center choice of "all", "selection" or "pages". Then it will print only what was highlighted.


----------



## Kait (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you so much a really lovely pattern.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

They are so beautiful, thanks for sharing the pattern. &#128158;


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

acebabe43 said:


> OUPS.... I forgot the pattern.
> 
> Baby booties (new born size)
> 
> ...


Hello there. Could you please tell me what size the needles are in English The booties look so pretty I would love to make
Some for our expected great great nephew. Thank you so much fort posting this lovely pattern.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

knityknot said:


> Hello there. Could you please tell me what size the needles are in English The booties look so pretty I would love to make
> Some for our expected great great nephew. Thank you so much fort posting this lovely pattern.


In English 3.25mm or old size 10(the old size is approximate as metric sizes put an extra size in,as they are small I think you'd be ok with size 10) ????


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

Sukiesue said:


> In English 3.25mm or old size 10(the old size is approximate as metric sizes put an extra size in,as they are small I think you'd be ok with size 10) ????


Thank You so much for getting back to me with the size of the knitting needles.


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I always use Canadian 12 or 11.... in Metric 2¼ or 3 it depends I don't use needle 10 or big wool... its too heavy for baby's leg.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

acebabe43 said:


> I always use Canadian 12 or 11.... in Metric 2¼ or 3 it depends I don't use needle 10 or big wool... its too heavy for baby's leg.


The OLD English size 10 is a finer needle used for 4ply (English),just in case you misunderstood what I was saying. It's so confusing now with so many different ways to size needles! I would use 2.25 for 2 or 3ply as the knitting can be a bit stiff otherwise. Knitting & crochet terms are very different too. My friend asked me to crochet a baby hat,or rather 2, for her expected girl twin granddaughters & I did several,but they were coming out doll-sized couldn't think why, as I crochet loosely rather than tightly, then I suddenly remembered that American double crochet was English treble!!!???? It was a pattern that she e-mailed me from pintrest so it could have been from the US,problem solved! I quickly made 6, so relieved! My point being,I get so confused! Even when I know it's still hard. ????


----------

